# Resolution Passed By Mumbai Sikhs



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Resolution passed by the Mumbai Sikhs:*

- Recognizing Guru Granth Sahib Ji as the ONLY Sikh Guru
- Supporting Prof. Darshan Singh Ji
- Asking for the replacement of Gurbachan Singh as Akal Takht Jathedar


*ਮੁੰਬਈ ਦੇ ਸਿੱਖਾਂ ਵਲੋਂ ਪਾਸ ਕੀਤਾ ਮਤਾ*


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for this and especially for giving us a short synopsis. That is all we need. I am deeply grateful. I want to say "Sat Nam" for this, so, "Sat Nam."


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

I would move on to points 2 and 3 if I meet the point 1.


----------

